# ICD-10 Assessment / ICD10 DELAY?



## gisellachavez (Apr 3, 2014)

Good morning everyone, I am very confused with this ICD-10 delay. The thing is that I already paid to go take this 2 day course for the ICD-10. Now that it has been delayed , will that change anything? I doubt I will get my money back, but If I go take those classes, then could I still do the assessment even though it has been delayed?
 I don't want to have to go take those classes and then not being able to take the assessment until next year??
this is very disappointing , does anybody know? 
thanks for your help,


----------



## t.salko (Apr 3, 2014)

*Coding and Billing Manager*

I am also ICD-10 Proficient and have past Assessment, also hope do not have to re-test hopefully will have something similar to CEU's to keep up to date with the new coding/


----------



## cheyenne378 (Apr 3, 2014)

*Icd 10 delay*

Hi everyone.  I was in boot camp in Hartford, Monday, March 31st and Tuesday, April 1st when the news came down.  All of us were concerned about the same issues.  Our instructor made it clear this is not a time to stop doing what we are doing.  You will still need this information and will be able to take the proficiency test now.  The concept of ICD 10 will not be affected once it goes into affect and you have more time to prepare.  We will be at an advantage to get more familiar with how it all plays out.  

Just another delay but won't stop us from moving forward.  No worries.

Kate - CPC


----------



## jschmit0577 (Apr 3, 2014)

My employer was going to pay for our Boot Camp in May, But last minute pulled our training due to ICD-10 is delayed. This is disappointing, is there any information stating we NEED this training?


----------



## gisellachavez (Apr 3, 2014)

Thank you so much!! what a relief!!! my weekend course is this week and like I said I had already paid for it. I was afraid I wasn't going to be able to take the assessment until next year.

thanks!!!


----------



## lorrpb (Apr 14, 2014)

Here is the info that I received from AAPC:

Assuming the implementation date of 10/1/2015, AAPC will be switching the CPC?, CPC-H?, CPC-P? (and other coding) certification exams to include ICD-10 beginning January 1, 2016. Those that test prior to January 1, 2016 will also need to take the ICD-10-CM Proficiency Assessment (which is available through December 31, 2015 ? either the Timed or At-Your-Own-Pace version).


----------

